# haha I wonder how much Jake wants to leave SF



## lazypug (Feb 27, 2010)

He looked like a man on a mission and he wouldn't be stopped. He had to leave SF as the SF MW champ


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Do you think he will fight at MW or WW. I wouldn't be surprised if Dana would want him at WW, just because GSP is running out of contenders. At MW he doesn't really have much of shot in my opinion. Can you really see him beating Silva, Sonnen, Marquardt, or Belfort. A fight against Maia would make the most sense, since neither know how to throw a punch. I see Shields getting submitted in that fight though.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

Man, this is bad, but, Is it me, or did Jake look a lot bigger than before and have a lot more acne on his back and neck? 

Dont want to start a thread about it so Im sorry if Im changing topics


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I hope he stays at Strikeforce. I don't think Dana will approve of the after fight, and he probably won't sign him because of it.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

WhiteWolf said:


> Oh, he would definitely be fighting at Welterweight. Jake is a natural 170-pounder and he would get completely outsized by UFC middleweights. That being said though, I think he could actually put up decent fights against every guy you mentioned. Shields has top quality BJJ and LnP.


No way he doesn't get knocked out by Marquardt, Silva (or danced around and made to look like a fool), and Belfort. Sonnen out LNPs him anyday. Shields could take Maia down, but why would he want to. He has good BJJ, but he's nowhere close to Maia's level.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Was rooting for the veteran, he had his chance in the first. Oh well. Way to end the night and possibily his career in SF should he decide to leave...haha!


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

I think that was the plan win or lose. And he'd definitely be put in at 170, to set up a potential title fight with GSP - in which GSP would wreck him:

GSP TDD > Shields TD
GSP striking > Shields striking

Needless to say GSP would keep it a stand-up fight and finish Jake easily IMO.

I'd love this fight though, 2 of my fav fighters.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Indestructibl3 said:


> I think that was the plan win or lose. And he'd definitely be put in at 170, to set up a potential title fight with GSP - in which GSP would wreck him:
> 
> GSP TDD > Shields TD
> GSP striking > Shields striking
> ...


Shelds submission > GSPs submissions

Shields Takedowns >GSPs TDD

anyday....

And BTW who the hell has manhandled Dan Henderson like that on the ground? Seriously who?

Even Nog in his prime had a harder time...


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Shelds submission > GSPs submissions
> 
> Shields Takedowns >GSPs TDD
> 
> ...



GSP would MAUL a 39 year old gassed out Henderson with ease.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Pound&Mound said:


> GSP would MAUL a 39 year old gassed out Henderson with ease.


Funny.....

Nobody called him 39 and gassed when he beat Palhares, Bisbing and Franklin on that 3 fight win streak of his....

Bottom line is Jake Shields is destroying very solid WW and MWs.. 

GSP..... just WWs..


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

The Franklin fight was a split decision that could have gone either way. Franklin is not a wrestler anyway...


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Shelds submission > GSPs submissions
> 
> Shields Takedowns >GSPs TDD
> 
> ...


lol dude I love Shields and continuously stated he'd beat Henderson, however I don't know if his wrestling is better than GSP's ... I can't see him putting him on his back at all, however I could see him doing that to Hendo.

That's just my opinion - I love both Shields and GSP and it's a fight I want to see, and I'm sure it'll happen soon - but I see GSP taking it.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

I dont know how anyone can say he cant hang with ufc MWs after last nights display.He could beat wandi, akiyami,bisbing,maia,mcfederies,leben amongst others


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Kreed said:


> I dont know how anyone can say he cant hang with ufc MWs after last nights display.He could beat wandi, akiyami,bisbing,maia,mcfederies,leben amongst others



Marquardt.... refer to Sonnen fight
Goveia.... on any day
Grove... superior wrestling and BJJ
Quarry.... Refer to Maia fight
Franklin.... what has RIch really shown us in the past 2 years?
Hendo....LOL had to throw that in there...
Okami..... He's already beaten him....
Sakara and Irvin..... both would get slammed, passed, and subbed.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I could see Shields getting "Henderson" like treatment from the UFC if he signs. I really think it could be up to him what he does as far as weight class goes.

But I could see it going down where he comes in and gets an instant title shot at Anderson... then after losing that, he goes back to 170 gets a shot at GSP... or maybe one fight before GSP against someone like Paulo Thiago or something.

I wanted to add, I for one would have no problem with this if it happened... he's earned it. Lets not also forget that Shields tooled one of the UFC's current top prospects (Daley) just about two years ago now.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Silva would own shields in the UFC, so I think all you guys are wrong and that he will sign a new contract with SF


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I didnt see him outwrestling Dan before the fight, if anything I thought it would be a 5 rnd UD to Hendo. In think GSP would UD Shields, nut why not give him a shot? I think he will stay at middleweight though and there could be a few good fights there in the UFC.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Ignore Rival, people. He's quite possibly the biggest SF fanboy, and most anti-UFC individual at this site. So much so that it borders on the ridiculous, and he gets offended any time someone dare to hold a UFC fighter in higher regard than a SF fighter. Give me a break... I love Dan Henderson, but the Dan we saw last night would have easily fallen to a 200 pound GSP. Only difference is, GSP would have taken him down that much easier than Shields. I also happen to be one of the few remaining Shields fans it would seem, but even I'm not biased enough to claim that Shields could outwrestle GSP. Frankly, I'm not going to make that claim about either man... I fully admit after last night's performance, GSP vs. Jake Shields is a fight I legitimately want to see. Your coming in here and claiming 'Shield's TDs > GSP's TDD' with no basis of proof or any form of reasoning whatsoever is completely asinine. Administrator or not, I'm calling you on your BS, as it's becoming ever more clear that this whole 'anti-Dana' and 'ant-UFC' attitude you have overtakes anything and everything you might actually have to say. 

What leads you to believe that GSP wouldn't just stuff Jake? He did so with ease against a very good wrestler in Kos, and in the few times he's actually wound up on his back, he's been back on his feet within a millisecond. I don't want to turn this into a UFC vs. SF thread. But you can't just come in here and expect 'Shield's TDs > GSP's TDD' to cut it, especially when GSP has shown world class TDD, whereas Shield's has shown his takedowns are no where near the level of GSP's. And while I tip my hat to Shields for taking on 'world class' middleweights, as I said eariler, a 200 pound GSP would have beaten the Dan Henderson who showed up last night. He already beat Mayhem Miller. And he'd beat Robbie Lawler, whose about as big and as skilled as Dan Hardy off of his back. You're reaching, on so many levels, and even you must know this.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Ignore Rival, people. He's quite possibly the biggest SF fanboy, and most anti-UFC individual at this site. So much so that it borders on the ridiculous, and he gets offended any time someone dare to hold a UFC fighter in higher regard than a SF fighter. Give me a break... I love Dan Henderson, but the Dan we saw last night would have easily fallen to a 200 pound GSP. Only difference is, GSP would have taken him down that much easier than Shields. I also happen to be one of the few remaining Shields fans it would seem, but even I'm not biased enough to claim that Shields could outwrestle GSP. Frankly, I'm not going to make that claim about either man... I fully admit after last night's performance, GSP vs. Jake Shields is a fight I legitimately want to see. Your coming in here and claiming 'Shield's TDs > GSP's TDD' with no basis of proof or any form of reasoning whatsoever is completely asinine. Administrator or not, I'm calling you on your BS, as it's becoming ever more clear that this whole 'anti-Dana' and 'ant-UFC' attitude you have overtakes anything and everything you might actually have to say.
> 
> What leads you to believe that GSP wouldn't just stuff Jake? He did so with ease against a very good wrestler in Kos, and in the few times he's actually wound up on his back, he's been back on his feet within a millisecond. I don't want to turn this into a UFC vs. SF thread. But you can't just come in here and expect 'Shield's TDs > GSP's TDD' to cut it, especially when GSP has shown world class TDD, whereas Shield's has shown his takedowns are no where near the level of GSP's. And while I tip my hat to Shields for taking on 'world class' middleweights, as I said eariler, a 200 pound GSP would have beaten the Dan Henderson who showed up last night. He already beat Mayhem Miller. And he'd beat Robbie Lawler, whose about as big and as skilled as Dan Hardy off of his back. You're reaching, on so many levels, and even you must know this.


word.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Shields TD's > GSP's? Really?? LMAO, sorry but no. Shields was really dedicated but he fought for those TD's ending up in that awkward crucifix like position a couple times. GSP on the other hand is really explosive and he puts the exclamation on the TD. infact from now on Shields gets takedowns, GSP gets takedowns!!! the three exclamation points are now required by law.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Funny.....
> 
> Nobody called him 39 and gassed when he beat Palhares, Bisbing and Franklin on that 3 fight win streak of his....


The only good thing that lame CBS commentator said all night was something to the extent of 'in the fight game you can get old in one night.'


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> *Ignore Rival, people. He's quite possibly the biggest SF fanboy, and most anti-UFC individual at this site. *So much so that it borders on the ridiculous, and he gets offended any time someone dare to hold a UFC fighter in higher regard than a SF fighter. Give me a break... I love Dan Henderson, but the Dan we saw last night would have easily fallen to a 200 pound GSP. Only difference is, GSP would have taken him down that much easier than Shields. I also happen to be one of the few remaining Shields fans it would seem, but even I'm not biased enough to claim that Shields could outwrestle GSP. Frankly, I'm not going to make that claim about either man... I fully admit after last night's performance, GSP vs. Jake Shields is a fight I legitimately want to see. Your coming in here and claiming 'Shield's TDs > GSP's TDD' with no basis of proof or any form of reasoning whatsoever is completely asinine. Administrator or not, I'm calling you on your BS, as it's becoming ever more clear that this whole 'anti-Dana' and 'ant-UFC' attitude you have overtakes anything and everything you might actually have to say.
> 
> What leads you to believe that GSP wouldn't just stuff Jake? He did so with ease against a very good wrestler in Kos, and in the few times he's actually wound up on his back, he's been back on his feet within a millisecond. I don't want to turn this into a UFC vs. SF thread. But you can't just come in here and expect 'Shield's TDs > GSP's TDD' to cut it, especially when GSP has shown world class TDD, whereas Shield's has shown his takedowns are no where near the level of GSP's. And while I tip my hat to Shields for taking on 'world class' middleweights, as I said eariler, a 200 pound GSP would have beaten the Dan Henderson who showed up last night. He already beat Mayhem Miller. And he'd beat Robbie Lawler, whose about as big and as skilled as Dan Hardy off of his back. You're reaching, on so many levels, and even you must know this.



Did not know that, now I am just laughing my ass off hha.


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Ignore Rival, people. He's quite possibly the biggest SF fanboy, and most anti-UFC individual at this site. So much so that it borders on the ridiculous, and he gets offended any time someone dare to hold a UFC fighter in higher regard than a SF fighter. Give me a break... I love Dan Henderson, but the Dan we saw last night would have easily fallen to a 200 pound GSP. Only difference is, GSP would have taken him down that much easier than Shields. I also happen to be one of the few remaining Shields fans it would seem, but even I'm not biased enough to claim that Shields could outwrestle GSP. Frankly, I'm not going to make that claim about either man... I fully admit after last night's performance, GSP vs. Jake Shields is a fight I legitimately want to see. Your coming in here and claiming 'Shield's TDs > GSP's TDD' with no basis of proof or any form of reasoning whatsoever is completely asinine. Administrator or not, I'm calling you on your BS, as it's becoming ever more clear that this whole 'anti-Dana' and 'ant-UFC' attitude you have overtakes anything and everything you might actually have to say.
> 
> What leads you to believe that GSP wouldn't just stuff Jake? He did so with ease against a very good wrestler in Kos, and in the few times he's actually wound up on his back, he's been back on his feet within a millisecond. I don't want to turn this into a UFC vs. SF thread. But you can't just come in here and expect 'Shield's TDs > GSP's TDD' to cut it, especially when GSP has shown world class TDD, whereas Shield's has shown his takedowns are no where near the level of GSP's. And while I tip my hat to Shields for taking on 'world class' middleweights, as I said eariler, a 200 pound GSP would have beaten the Dan Henderson who showed up last night. He already beat Mayhem Miller. And he'd beat Robbie Lawler, whose about as big and as skilled as Dan Hardy off of his back. You're reaching, on so many levels, and even you must know this.


and to add to that. GSP out wrestles wrestlers for a living. See Hughes, Kos, Fitch, Sherk, Trigg, and so on and so on.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Ignore Rival, people. He's quite possibly the biggest SF fanboy, and most anti-UFC individual at this site. So much so that it borders on the ridiculous, and he gets offended any time someone dare to hold a UFC fighter in higher regard than a SF fighter. Give me a break... I love Dan Henderson, but the Dan we saw last night would have easily fallen to a 200 pound GSP. Only difference is, GSP would have taken him down that much easier than Shields. I also happen to be one of the few remaining Shields fans it would seem, but even I'm not biased enough to claim that Shields could outwrestle GSP. Frankly, I'm not going to make that claim about either man... I fully admit after last night's performance, GSP vs. Jake Shields is a fight I legitimately want to see. Your coming in here and claiming 'Shield's TDs > GSP's TDD' with no basis of proof or any form of reasoning whatsoever is completely asinine. Administrator or not, I'm calling you on your BS, as it's becoming ever more clear that this whole 'anti-Dana' and 'ant-UFC' attitude you have overtakes anything and everything you might actually have to say.
> 
> What leads you to believe that GSP wouldn't just stuff Jake? He did so with ease against a very good wrestler in Kos, and in the few times he's actually wound up on his back, he's been back on his feet within a millisecond. I don't want to turn this into a UFC vs. SF thread. But you can't just come in here and expect 'Shield's TDs > GSP's TDD' to cut it, especially when GSP has shown world class TDD, whereas Shield's has shown his takedowns are no where near the level of GSP's. And while I tip my hat to Shields for taking on 'world class' middleweights, as I said eariler, a 200 pound GSP would have beaten the Dan Henderson who showed up last night. He already beat Mayhem Miller. And he'd beat Robbie Lawler, whose about as big and as skilled as Dan Hardy off of his back. You're reaching, on so many levels, and even you must know this.


Serioulsy tell me how you really feel...

This is a forum of open debate in regards to MMA. 

I base my debate on what fighters display. 

As far as Jake Sheilds take downs.... who has hen not taken down?

Your arguements against my statemnet of Shields TD VS GSPs TDD holds as much merit as GSP being 200 lbs and beating Dan Henderson... it's opinion based on fighter performance.

What makes your comment hold more water? It's equivilent.

No need to get bent out of shape.. we don't have to agree..

But I stand by my opinion based on what Jake Shields has shown us for years and the calibur of opponents that he's been defeating...


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Shields TD's > GSP's? Really?? LMAO, sorry but no. Shields was really dedicated but he fought for those TD's ending up in that awkward crucifix like position a couple times. GSP on the other hand is really explosive and he puts the exclamation on the TD. infact from now on Shields gets takedowns, GSP gets takedowns!!! the three exclamation points are now required by law.


lol, who cares about takedowns, if Shields takes George down, George will reverse it and g "n" p him, George will out wrestle him, Shields wouldn't be able to sub George and George will dominate him standing.
I thought Hendo should have finished him twice in the first round, but to be fair to Shields he pulled it back really well,imo. :thumbsup:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Shields' take-downs, submissions, and GnP on an elite level wrestler with a huge side advantage in Dan Henderson looked a lot more impressive than GSP's take-downs, submissions, and GnP on a WW fish-out-of-water Dan Hardy.


And MMA or not, it took Shields less than 5 minutes to submit Fitch. GSP didn't get close to submitting him in 25 minutes.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

I've openly ragged on Shields in the past... but he deserves props for stepping up in weight and winning fights.

I'd like to see him in the UFC. Hopefully at WW.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Kreed said:


> I dont know how anyone can say he cant hang with ufc MWs after last nights display.He could beat wandi, akiyami,bisbing,maia,mcfederies,leben amongst others



Note out of those fighters only Maia is a top ten fighter, and there's no way shields wins that fight. He puts Maia on his back, and then does what? Shields has good BJJ, but he's not on Maia's level. He would get submitted. It's not exactly like he can knock him out.



_RIVAL_ said:


> Marquardt.... refer to Sonnen fight
> Goveia.... on any day
> Grove... superior wrestling and BJJ
> Quarry.... Refer to Maia fight
> ...


Notice you only picked two ranked fighters, and if someone could explain to me why Okami is ranked I'd love to hear it. He has never beaten a ranked fighter, unless you count the DQ against Silva. I don't necessarily agree that Shields does the same to Marquardt as Sonnen, but maybe. But he can't beat Koscheck, Fitch, or GSP so he fights at MW. But he also can't beat Belfort, Maia, Sonnen, or Silva. Look Shields can be a gatekeeper in the UFC, but that's it.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Look Shields can be a gatekeeper in the UFC, but that's it.


So that makes Hendo (the #2 MW in the UFC and the world before saturday) what in the UFC exactly?


Because he got dominated by Shields. So that means Henderson would be even less than a gatekeeper at 185 in the UFC?

So to you Henderson is below Jim Miller in rankings?


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> So that makes Hendo (the #2 MW in the UFC and the world before saturday) what in the UFC exactly?
> 
> 
> Because he got dominated by Shields. So that means Henderson would be even less than a gatekeeper at 185 in the UFC?
> ...


Common misconception, that was not Dan Henderson...that was his twin double Lendo Henderson.

Dan Henderson would never get dominated like that.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Mirage445 said:


> Common misconception, that was not Dan Henderson...that was his twin double Lendo Henderson.
> 
> Dan Henderson would never get dominated like that.




I take it was Mayhem's twin brother, Mason Miller, that started that brawl too.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

Wookie said:


> I hope he stays at Strikeforce. I don't think Dana will approve of the after fight, and he probably won't sign him because of it.


Lol not a chance. White is a business man first and foremost he aint gonna avoid signing a solid fighter that could make him money because of that tussle


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Note out of those fighters only Maia is a top ten fighter, and there's no way shields wins that fight. He puts Maia on his back, and then does what? Shields has good BJJ, but he's not on Maia's level. He would get submitted. It's not exactly like he can knock him out.
> 
> 
> 
> Notice you only picked two ranked fighters, and if someone could explain to me why Okami is ranked I'd love to hear it. He has never beaten a ranked fighter, unless you count the DQ against Silva. I don't necessarily agree that Shields does the same to Marquardt as Sonnen, but maybe. But he can't beat Koscheck, Fitch, or GSP so he fights at MW. But he also can't beat Belfort, Maia, Sonnen, or Silva. Look Shields can be a gatekeeper in the UFC, but that's it.


Rocky... you have to look at what I quoted.....

And BTW he just defeated the #2 ranked Middleweight in the world.


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Rocky... you have to look at what I quoted.....
> 
> And BTW he just defeated the #2 ranked Middleweight in the world.


I want you to explain to me how he beats Maia and how he is on another level of wrestling then Kosheck. Josh is a 4 time all american while Jake is 2 time. Also Kos took down GSP.....who has done that in the last 5 or so years?


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

spaulding91 said:


> I want you to explain to me how he beats Maia


I actually don't recall saying that he'd defeat Maia.

However I'd love to see that fight.





spaulding91 said:


> and how he is on another level of wrestling then Kosheck. Josh is a 4 time all american while Jake is 2 time. Also Kos took down GSP.....who has done that in the last 5 or so years?


Good point I'll rephrase that.. Jake has shown the ability to control and dominate excellent wrestlers in the WW division just like Kos.. however he's shown wrestling dominance over much larger fighters in the MW division as well...something we have yet to see from Josh Koscheck...

His hybrid BJJ skill I believe would give him the edge over Kos.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Wow, such a touchy subject all around, apparently.

Yes, I believe a 200lb GSP could have tooled Henderson as well. It's also just as fair to speculate that Henderson would have knocked out a 200lb GSP with the shots he landed on Shields. 

I see Shields as a tough out for any of the top-10 UFC WWs, capable of beating any of them, but not saying he automatically would. That's why they actually fight. I sure hope he comes to the UFC so folks here can get their I-Told-You-So fix and get back to some civility.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

Shoegazer said:


> Wow, such a touchy subject all around, apparently.
> 
> Yes, I believe a 200lb GSP could have tooled Henderson as well. It's also just as fair to speculate that Henderson would have knocked out a 200lb GSP with the shots he landed on Shields.
> 
> I see Shields as a tough out for any of the top-10 UFC WWs, capable of beating any of them, but not saying he automatically would. That's why they actually fight. I sure hope he comes to the UFC so folks here can get their I-Told-You-So fix and get back to some civility.


he has a brick for a chin because he hit him as hard as he hit bisping and he carried onn


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I think Bisbing walked directly into that shot. The one Jake got hit with wasn't nearly as hard or direct. Even so, if Hendo wasn't so worried about getting subbed he would have darted into his guard and finished it. Not to say Jake isn't awesome for beating Hendo, I really just don't care to watch his boring style of fighting.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Dan "what Just Happend To Me??" Henderson


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Funny not a scratch on him! Some beating Sheilds put on him! Doesn't even look like he's been in a fight.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Dan knows he was in a fight. Cmon now.. he got dominated.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I agree with Rival... shock, lol. I dislike the assertion that a fighter has to have bruises on his face in order to truly be declared the loser. People didn't give GSP his props because Dan Hardy walked away without a scratch, and now people are going to take away from Shields' victory because Dan doesn't look entirely worse for wear? Make no mistake, scratch, bruise, bloody nose or not, Dan Henderson lost that fight, and he lost it badly. Jake outclassed Dan in several aspects of the game, something very few believed he'd be able to do.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> So that makes Hendo (the #2 MW in the UFC and the world before saturday) what in the UFC exactly?
> 
> 
> Because he got dominated by Shields. So that means Henderson would be even less than a gatekeeper at 185 in the UFC?
> ...





_RIVAL_ said:


> Rocky... you have to look at what I quoted.....
> 
> And BTW he just defeated the #2 ranked Middleweight in the world.


Can anyone explain why Hendo is the #2 MW in the world before last night? Was it his knockout of the amazing Bisping? Or his barely decision win over a highly touted Rich Franklin? Maybe it's because he won one round before he got choked by Silva or his loss to Jackson, who he couldn't out-wrestle by the way. Hendo hasn't beaten a top level guy since Pride. Three years without a quality win and this guy is the 2nd best in the world? Please. I've been down on Hendo for some time now. He can't out wrestle anyone anymore. He only has a big right hand. Talk about one dimensional. 
Also I have no idea what lightweight Jim Miller has to do with anything. 

Do you honestly which ranked UFC MW can he beat besides Okami or possibly Marquardt. Taking Maia down gets him submitted. Belfort and Silva knock him out, and Sonnen probably out LNP him in the most boring fight in recent memory.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

What this fight proved to me is that Shields is vastly under-rated...He just beat Hendo at 185. Dude..That is making a statement. He took Hendo's best punch, the same one that has knocked out Wandy, Bisping etc..And beat his ass...I know Shiekds doesn't hit very hard, and his ground and pound needs some serious work, but he's a great wrestler an his BJJ is as good as anyone at 170lbs in the ufc.


----------

